
Alexa will soon express emotions through its voice - TheLastSamurai
https://techtudor.blogspot.com/2019/11/alexa-will-soon-express-emotions.html
======
justinclift
Fast forward 10 years of development: ;)

> Amazon sued for emotional manipulation of customers using AI voice
> assistant.

